# Very clingy dog!



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippis been so clingy the past few days - She wont sleep without laying right against me, she wont leave my side at all. I got her an appointment with the vets this morning and they've said that physically shes perfectly healthy, just very attached to me! 

Can anyone think why she may be like this? Shes fine in herself, shes eating etc normally, but shes just so clingy!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi exactly like that. I like to sleep on my belly & Midgie lays across the back of my neck. I can't go to the bathroom or anywhere without her on my heels. I've never had a dog so attached, but these Chi's are known for this & I am honored & simply LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont mind it, its just so out of character for her - Shes usually so independent!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Has something changed? Did you get a new pet? Move? Think! Something might have changed where she feels she needs security being with you. Maybe, like a child, she needs a little more attention than usual. Something might have scared her. Keep an eye on her & comfort her.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Both the Chi's I have owned wouldn't eat or drink til I was home. They would get a mouth full of dogfood & come in the livingroom where I am sitting & eat it in there where they could see me. Back & forth til they had enough.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Actully that is a good point... Sparkle (our cockatiel) died a few days ago - It could be that. She did really love that bird!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! That sounds very possible. These dogs get attached to many things besides their Mommys. Get her a new toy & see if that helps & talk & hold her. Dogs are smart & I really believe they know what death is.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes got new toys (and a couple of brand new coats off a neighbour), treats, and shes off to a dog show tomorrow - Hopefully doing a bit of agility will cheer her up, she loved it last time!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is she spayed yet? She coupe be comic into heat


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

It very well could be the death of your bird (sorry to hear it). We had 2 old dogs a couple of years ago that lived together for over 10 years. One had to be put down due to illness and the other died of natural causes within a month - he was not the same after the loss of the first...


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww i hope she cheers up soon....


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah - She was spayed years ago. Shes just not happy. But then I guess she would miss the bird! She was very close to her.


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe get her a new birdy? I dunno if it would do but she might appreciate it. If you don't want to try and replace the last one you could get something in another species like a conure or quaker or other small parrot.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

We will be getting another bird, but it will be another rescue - So its a waiting game til something needs a new home! 

Shes more herself now - Thank goodness!


----------

